# Cleaning a necktie



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

My dearest spilled a drop of egg yolk on his necktie. The stain that's left is noticeable & in the wrong place to be covered by a tie tack. Any way to remove the stain without destroying the tie? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Yup! Presoak the stain with dish soap and a drop of water. Scrub lightly with an old toothbrush. Then put the whole tie in a mayo jar with cold water and laundry or dish soap. Close the jar and shake gently to agitate. Rinse the tie under cool water until all the soap is out. Fold the tie in half and roll inside a folded towel to press most of the extra water out. Then hang it over a hook or coat hanger to dry. Clip the ends together with a clothespin to help keep the wrinkles out. Good Luck!


----------



## debbiebofjc (Jun 11, 2006)

I accidentally washed one of my husband's ties a while back (It must've been in a pocket or something, tho I usually check pockets).
I thought for sure it was ruined, but I hung it up to dry, then lightly ironed it and it was just fine!
I think what Ninn said should work. I'll have to remember that next time my DH gets one dirty. I don't recommend putting it thru the washer on purpose!


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for the help! I think I'll practice on an old tie before I tackle his good one.


----------

